# Pen Kit Review from Lau Lau Woodworks.com



## ChiTown56

Hello everyone, I sure hope that I am putting this Review in the correct spot? Admin, please move to the correct spot if I have made a mistake....

The pen kit I purchased is a *Sculptured BamBoo RollerBall Desk Pen in Gold TI*.

At first I was so excited about my purchase, but that settled down after it took a little while to get to Albq., NM. from Hawaii.

I have never seen a Stand up RollerBall before!

While I am reasonably new (1 Year) to Pen Turning, I am not new to Pens! As I am the president of the New Mexico Pen Collector's Club. In my collection I have approx 650 pieces.......

Back to my topic; When I rec'd my kit's, I bought 2. @ 62.00 ea + 4.50 for the bushings. NOTE; After the fact I did find here on Pen Turners, that Aaron had this pen on a Special for 49.00. I don't know if it is still valid or not. But if I go to buy any more, which I will I will ask Aaron for that Special. I noticed there were no Directions! I desperatly need these as I am 78% disabled, with 50% of that attributed to my brain injury. So the owner of Lau Lau Woodworks ( Aaron ) left me his cell # in case I need help with anything. What a nice move! So I called to ask for directions AND Blank size that I would need? He told me there were no directions, BUT he promptly took some pictures and even did a Video for ME to show how everything went to -gether......What a GREAT move on Aaron's part... Then I was told I would need a 5" x 1" Blank. Well I didn't have that size in Coco Bolo which is what I choose to use for this pen, my Blank was 5" x a little over 7/8" and I just made it. I was really sweating it by going under that 1". But it worked, however I would not advise anyone else to go thru the stress that i did...USE a 1" Blank. I put a C/A finish on this pen. *Total* build time for ME was about 9 hours, but i really take my time due to my brain injury. So I am sure it would take an advanced P/T much shorter build time.

Ohhh, forgot to mention; you will need a 10.5mm and a 12.5mm drill bits for this job. AND the CENTER Ring is a very Beautiful Ornamental piece of the pen! I also adjusted the top and Bottom of the pen AFTER I took these pic so that they match up!

Upon finishing the C/A finish, the Pen Press time was literally nothing based on the VIDEO that Aaron supplied me with.

In closing, I sold the pen already, and have an order for the second SB pen that I purchased.

I am so HAPPY with the pen kit, the way it built, went together and how pretty iot looks, and the SUPPORT that Aaron gave me that I will be buying other pens from Aaron and Lau Lau Woodworks.

Any questions please just let me know and I hope that I have done a valid job here with this Review?
Mike


----------



## SteveG

Hello Mike,
Thanks for the review. I have viewed this component set on Aaron's website, and wondered how this pen would be in person. I am a step closer to that as a result of your review. It looks like you did a nice job on the fit with this unique pen.
Thanks, and ALOHA!


----------



## keithbyrd

Nice Job and thanks for the great review!


----------



## Jim15

Great work. Thanks for the review.


----------



## ttm7

no longer 49.00 now 62.00 + shipping ouch


----------



## TonyL

Nice pen and thank you for the detailed review .....and congratulations on the sale!


----------

